# Holy Island of Lindisfarne



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Parked up on the causeway this afternoon searching for seashells with our grand-daughter and watching the tide come in. Boy is it deceptively fast in calm weather conditions, almost reached the car park on the mainland side. It frightened and suprised some visitors.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

And another couple


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.


We will be up there next month... Just one thing if you go over the dunes onto Goswick Sands, they are riddled with quick sands and can be dangerous when the tide is in, its then they becomes soft when they become waterlogged.

ray.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

There are always a few folk that get caught out each year and have to be rescued


----------



## Gailey (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes - you will need to be careful with the tide times - or be content to stay on the island for a while :lol: 

Have you been down to Bamburgh yet? It's lovely down that way, and the beach is nice

Gail


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up..

We have been going up this area for the last 40+ years especially Sea House and Beadnell Bay where we launched our dive boats to dive the Farne Isles and the offshore wrecks round this area, in fact Sandra and I have in our will to be chucked in off Knife stone the furthest out island that covers and uncovers with each tide, we have been diving this island for most of our lives so we might as well end up on it..

We always went to Beadnell camp site with the dive club, starting out all those years ago camping with tents, then the works van with bunk beds I made to put in when we went off, and now in luxury in the motor home.

This is our second home and is the best kept secret in the UK, no where to beat it.

ray.

Edit.. Here is a bit of you tube of some old film I took that was rescued before it totally disintegrated, first bit was a boat my mate and I owned and rescued from the knackers yard and it's launch, then us in Wakefield Sub Aqua Club as divers in the seventy's look for my mate zippy waving his crab hook and arms to the camera, that's Knife Stone Behind him where we are going end up






ray.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Was that you Ray in the flared jeans? I bet there's a lot more old wrecks up North now :lol: 

DavidL


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up..

No I am behind the old super 8 filming it, I am on the boat launch bit though, my mate Zippy took that footage, the same guy who was waving on the diving bit... He had a massive stroke about 5 years ago just turned sixty,, Tragic.

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

The voice-over was cr*p

As for polluting the Farne Islands with you putrifying remains - I am shocked  :lol: :lol: 

May the Arctic Terns peck off the last morsel of ye.

And Davey Jones shall lock you out.

Hey lad, next time you are up that way have a crab sandwich for me in the pub in Craster and a couple of pints of course!!

Geoff


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We wildcamped overnight in the carpark at the start of the causeway last autumn. It was fascinating to watch the locals queue up the next morning and see when they judged it was OK to cross.

We loved the area and will definitely be going back.

Lesley


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Forget the toys and electronic gadgets give a kid a bucket and spade let loose on sand and its a joy to watch. Causeway this afternoon once weather cleared out.


----------

